# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  سؤال عن كتاب الجصاص في أصول الفقه

## ماحية بن عبد القادر

ببارك الله فيك على مثل هذا الموضوع .
لكن لي سؤال :
ما هو كتاب الرازي الجصاص في أصول الفقه ؟ و هل هو مطبوع و هل هو متوفر على الشبكة مصورا لأني بحاجة كبيرة عليه . و هو من الكتب التي يحيل عليها في بعض المسائل الأصولية التي تعترضه في كتابه أحكام القرأن .
و بارك الله فيك مرارا و شكر سعيك و جعلك من الموفقين المخلصين .ارك الله فيك على مثل هذا الموضوع .
لكن لي سؤال :
ما هو كتاب الرازي الجصاص في أصول الفقه ؟ و هل هو مطبوع و هل هو متوفر على الشبكة مصورا لأني بحاجة كبيرة عليه . و هو من الكتب التي يحيل عليها في بعض المسائل الأصولية التي تعترضه في كتابه أحكام القرأن .
و بارك الله فيك مرارا و شكر سعيك و جعلك من الموفقين المخلصين .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته* 

*اسمه و كنيته و لقبه*

هو: أحمد بن على الرازى
و كنيته: أبو بكر و لقبه: الجصاص
فهو: أبوبكر أحمد بن على الرازى الجصاص.
أما لفظ الجصاص فنسبة إلى العمل بالجص.

*ولادته*

ولد الإمام الجصاص في مدينة الرى و التي ينسب لها بالرازى. وكانت سنة ولادته سنة خمس و ثلاثمائة 305 هـ .و قد مكث بها حتى سن العشرين حيث رحل إلى بغداد 

*مكانته العلمية*

حاز الإمام مكانة علمية سامقة بين علماء الأمة عموما, و علماء الحنفية خصوصا. و قد انتهت إليه رياسة المذهب الحنفى ببغداد.


*كتبه*

شرح الجامع الكبير لمحمد بن الحسن الشيبانى
شرح الجامع الصغير لمحمد بن الحسن الشيبانى
شرح المناسك لمحمد بن الحسن الشيبانى
شرح مختصر الفقه للطحاوى
شرح آثار الطحاوى
مختصر اختلاف الفقهاء للطحاوى
شرح ادب القاضى للخصاف
شرح مختصر الكرخى
شرح الأسماء الحسنى
جوابات المسائل
أحكام القرآن
أصول الفقه


*وفاته*

توفى في يوم الأحد سابع ذى الحجة سنة سبعين و ثلاثمائة 370 هـ. عن خمس و ستين سنة.

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

و كتابه هو الفصول فى الأصول

هو كتاب في علم أصول الفقه ومن أمهات الكتب في أصولالحنفية ومصدر من المصادر المعتبرة عندهم ومن أوائل كتب الأصول فقد اعتمد عليه جلمن أتى بعده, وقد كتبه مؤلفه قبل كتابه أحكام القرآن, وكثيرا ما يذكر المؤلف فيكتابه مسائل فقهية فيمر عليها مرورا خفيفا ويتوسع في مسائل أصول الفقه في شرحهللمسائل الأصولية, وقد كان تأليفه للكتاب بعد وفاة شيخه الكرخي, وجاء آخر مؤلفاتهالقيمة فكان كتابه خلاصة مرانه وتجاربه العلمية ورحلاته, فكان درة في معرفة أصولفقه الحنفية بما لم يسبق بمثله, فلما طبقه على أحكام القرآن صار جوهرة على رأس أصولفقه الحنفية يقصده العلماء والطلاب

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

لتحميل كتاب الفصول و الأصول للجصاص
عليك بهذا الرابط من شبكة الشفاء الاسلامية :
http://www.ashefaa.com/play-7203.html

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

المعالم فى اصول الفقه للرازى
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=2104
الفصول في الأصول (وورد)
من هنا
وانظر:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32296

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

أخى الكريم  أبو حاتم 
ليس هذا ما يقصده أخى ماحية ، فكتاب معالم فى أصول الفقه هو لفخر الدين محمد بن عمر بن الحسين الرازى ، و الأخ ماحية يسأل عن أصول الفقه للجصاص و هو كتاب الفصول فى الأصول لأحمد بن على الرازى الجصاص ، و هو الذى وضعت رابط تحميله فى الموضوع 
و جاكم الله خيرا

----------

